
Twitter is down - ggregoire
https://twitter.com/#
======
enzanki_ars
[https://status.twitter.com/](https://status.twitter.com/) redirects to
[https://status.twitterstat.us/](https://status.twitterstat.us/): Shows that
Twitter is working perfectly fine. I am still able to access Twitter on my
end.

